# creare un tipo di file system ex-novo: è possibile?

## GoraNz

ciao a tutti ragazzi. come da oggetto volevo chiedere a tutti voi se sapevate in che modo è possibile creare un file system da 0 e quali sono gli strumenti da usare e le conoscenze da avere. ho conosciuto una persona che l'ha fatto un bel pò di tempo fa ma ho perso i contatti e ho voluto chiedere a voi. spero che sia un'argomento interessante. ciao a tutti

----------

## Peach

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti ragazzi. come da oggetto volevo chiedere a tutti voi se sapevate in che modo è possibile creare un file system da 0 e quali sono gli strumenti da usare e le conoscenze da avere. ho conosciuto una persona che l'ha fatto un bel pò di tempo fa ma ho perso i contatti e ho voluto chiedere a voi. spero che sia un'argomento interessante. ciao a tutti

 

 un progetto che ho dovuto realizzare per l'uni richiedeva la realizzazione di un file system con FUSE.

personalmente, se dovessi fare un file system, solo se fosse veramente valido (leggi, solide basi progettuali) lo farei da zero, senza usare FUSE, che dal suo canto è molto comodo e pratico (specialmente in fase di debugging  :Cool:  )

----------

## GoraNz

questo progetto era per un corso di studi in ingegneria informatica giusto? comunque si anche io sono d'accordo con te, perchè un file system fatto da 0 è completamente ideato da te e sai in tutto e per tutto quali sono i possibili problemi e dove andare  a mettere mano. però insomma io non saprei da dove partire per crearlo da 0 e volevo sapere piu o meno quali conoscenze in merito di programmazione bisogna possedere e "come si inizia" piu o meno xD non ho capito una cosa però: tu hai detto che hai dovuto crearne uno con FUSE, ma cos'è? un programma che semplifica il procedimento di creazione o comunque indirizza gli utenti alla creazione di un file system?

----------

## Peach

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> questo progetto era per un corso di studi in ingegneria informatica giusto?

 

no, informatica (a bologna)

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> tu hai detto che hai dovuto crearne uno con FUSE, ma cos'è? un programma che semplifica il procedimento di creazione o comunque indirizza gli utenti alla creazione di un file system?

 

questa è la pagina ufficiale del progetto FUSE.

http://fuse.sourceforge.net/

praticamente FUSE ti forniscono degli handler per le funzioni d'accesso al filesystem da parte di linux e l'unica cosa che devi fare tu è implementare COME dev'essere fatto l'accesso.

in altre parole la parte di comunicazione col kernel è già fatta, tu dovresti implementare quella lato filesystem vero e proprio.

ci sono numerosi progetti piuttosto famosi che usano FUSE, primo tra tutti ntfs-3g, sshfs, ftpfs e via dicendo

conoscenze programmative? beh direi che sapere come scrivere un progetto in C è una buona cosa, poi dipende sempre dove vuoi arrivare e cosa ci vuoi fare...

----------

## GoraNz

diciamo che il mio obbiettivo è arrivare a saper creare un file system da 0, formattare il mio disco con questo file system, comunicarlo nell'installazione al kernel e avere un disco completamente criptato per coloro che non conoscono e non sanno manovrare il mio file system. il mio vero obbiettivo è questo  :Rolling Eyes:  certo sono ancora un pò inesperto ma vorrei iniziare dalle basi almeno per sapere come posso arrivare al mio obbiettivo. 

 *Quote:*   

> conoscenze programmative? beh direi che sapere come scrivere un progetto in C è una buona cosa, poi dipende sempre dove vuoi arrivare e cosa ci vuoi fare...

 gia sapere questo per esempio è un'inizio. vorrei costruirmi un percorso di studio autodidatta per arrivare al mio obbiettivo passando per tutte queste piccole tappe. 

purtroppo per me non posso ancora andare all'uni a studiare quello che voglio quindi vorrei iniziare questo progetto da solo. anch'io comunque vorrei fare informatica a bologna o magari a pisa.. ma credo che per motivi di vicinanza a casa e agli affetti la farò a roma  :Smile: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> diciamo che il mio obbiettivo è arrivare a saper creare un file system da 0, formattare il mio disco con questo file system, comunicarlo nell'installazione al kernel e avere un disco completamente criptato per coloro che non conoscono e non sanno manovrare il mio file system. il mio vero obbiettivo è questo  certo sono ancora un pò inesperto ma vorrei iniziare dalle basi almeno per sapere come posso arrivare al mio obbiettivo. 
> 
> 

 

Allora... se vuoi provare a fare un filesystem solo per prova usando fuse è un conto, ma se vuoi fare un filesystem da integrare direttamente nel kernel e da usare per la partizione di root le cose non sono cosi semplici...

Per fare un filesystem affidabile (perché l'affidabilità è sempre desiderabile) ci vuole una progettazione robusta e un sacco di tempo e di debug; in più ci vuole che un discreto numero di persone provino il tuo filesystem per accelerare la scoperta dei bug(ma leggo che tu non vuoi rendere pubbliche le specifiche).

Cmq se ti rivolgi a questo livello il tuo filesystem dovrebbe essere scritto in puro C. Dovresti leggerti un po' di documentazione sul kernel e dovresti studiare un po' di algoritmi...

Per quanto riguarda tutto il senso del tuo posto, ovvero per quanto riguarda..  *GoraNz wrote:*   

> e avere un disco completamente criptato per coloro che non conoscono e non sanno manovrare il mio file system

 

Be ti dirò che queto approccio è gia stato seguito da molti, tantissimi anni fa ed è dimostrato che è estremamente fallimentare...

Questa è la famosa "Security through obscurity" e non funziona.

Se hai dati sensibili nel tuo pc, le foto della tua ragazza, accordi segreti con la CIA o semplicemente i luoghi delle famose armi di distruzione di massa di Saddam Hussein, bè... puoi vivere sogni tranquilli criptando le tue partizioni con algoritmi noti e robusti. Ci sono guide per gentoo che spiegano cio...

----------

## Peach

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> diciamo che il mio obbiettivo è arrivare a saper creare un file system da 0, formattare il mio disco con questo file system, comunicarlo nell'installazione al kernel e avere un disco completamente criptato per coloro che non conoscono e non sanno manovrare il mio file system. il mio vero obbiettivo è questo  certo sono ancora un pò inesperto ma vorrei iniziare dalle basi almeno per sapere come posso arrivare al mio obbiettivo. 

 

beh il tuo progetto potrebbe prendere un po' di tempo... forse è il caso -per il momento- di inziare ad usare un filesystem criptato. il *tuo* filesystem se rimane nella tua macchina può essere letto. se invece ne usi uno criptato devi "inserire la chiave" per farlo girare, e l'obiettivo di mettere la chiave su un dispositivo esterno è una buona idea... (spiegazioni MOLTO semplificate)

[edit] non posso che quotare apertini quando parla di security through obscurity: evitala come la peste!!!

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   conoscenze programmative? beh direi che sapere come scrivere un progetto in C è una buona cosa, poi dipende sempre dove vuoi arrivare e cosa ci vuoi fare... gia sapere questo per esempio è un'inizio. vorrei costruirmi un percorso di studio autodidatta per arrivare al mio obbiettivo passando per tutte queste piccole tappe. 
> 
> purtroppo per me non posso ancora andare all'uni a studiare quello che voglio quindi vorrei iniziare questo progetto da solo. anch'io comunque vorrei fare informatica a bologna o magari a pisa.. ma credo che per motivi di vicinanza a casa e agli affetti la farò a roma 

 

beh il tuo obiettivo è molto alto e sicuramente se affrontato nel modo giusto può portarti ad ottenere grandi risulati.

ma tieni presente che ci vuole costanza perché - a mio parere - cercare di ottenere quei risultati senza capire quali strumenti imparare potrebbe solo scoraggiarti e portarti sull'orlo della pazzia.  :Cool: 

quindi è importante che fin da ora ti fai un'idea di cosa c'è da sapere.

Posso qui dartene un abbozzo:

uno degli strumenti sicuramente è C (parliamo chiaramente di programmazione di buono/ottimo livello in particolar modo POSIX e programmazione su sistemi UNIX e UNIX-like)

altra cosa da sapere sono i sistemi operativi e il file system in generale e in particolar modo linux

in linux serve sapere come funziona nel dettaglio: permessi, directory, link etc etc etc.

inoltre ti serve sapere nel dettaglio come funziona il kernel, in particolar modo la parte relativa all'I/O

visto che parli di sicurezza... beh qui ti servirebbe iniziare quali sono i paradigmi di sicurezza.

come ti renderai conto, se non l'hai già fatto, fino ad ora ci sono state tantissime teste che hanno contribuito allo sviluppo dell'informatica e che numerosi problemi sono già stati affrontati e risolti in un modo o nell'altro. 

è solo conoscendo questi tentativi - più o meno riusciti - che puoi arrivare ad ottenere qualcosa di veramente utile e quindi evitare di reinventare l'acqua calda.

take care  :Cool: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Questa è la famosa "Security through obscurity" e non funziona

 Non è che non funziona... è una vulnerabilità teorica in più del sistema (la conoscenza o la capacità di desumere il metodo oltre che la chiave), la cosa è ampiamente risaputa visto che se ne parla "appena" dal 1883.

Talvolta sarebbe utile documentarsi sul lavoro di codesti figuri: 1 e 2; oppure documentatevi sulla "massima" del secondo (che, con più pubblicizzabili origini ed il favore dei vincitori, avrebbe dato un minimo di rigore/cattedraticità matematica all'enunciato e perchè... anche la storia è ingiusta quando ci si ferma solo alla superficie della versione uffciale, vedi i fatti di un secolo e mezzo fa che hanno trasformato avventurieri, criminali, mafiosi, camorristi e massoni in eroi e trasformato atroci crimini di guerra in atti eroici).

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Che poi ci siano degli imbecilli (o dei furbetti) che ancor oggi la vorrebbero spacciare come soluzione valida (varie agenzie governative, noti e meno noto produttori di hardware e software, enti economici e non, previdenziali e fiscali del nostro stato, in palese violazione normativa tra l'altro...) non la rende utile.

----------

## GoraNz

quindi mi sconsigliereste un file system fatto da me in puro C come diceva Apetrini? dite che piu occhi ci sono su qualcosa piu viene meglio?

da quello che mi state dicendo comunque è un bel progetto e anche abbastanza impegnativo, come del resto gia sapevo. ma ci vorrei provare lo stesso. inizierò dal linguaggio di programmazione..lo studierò a fondo e passo passo arriverò al mio obbiettivo. spero di riuscirci da solo senza avere il supporto di altri..ma giustamente come dice Apetrini, metterlo a disposizione della community magari gioverebbe al tempo di riuscita..ma non mi faccio illusioni, è ancora un progetto  :Laughing:  vi ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto comunque

----------

## djinnZ

Io ti ho solo consigliato di non contraddire il principio di kerckhoffs, non di lasciar perdere.

Se proprio hai voglia di fare pensa altrimenti a come modificare (a tuo uso e consumo, poi se torna utile anche agli altri tanto di guadagnato, funziona così da sempre) uno dei filesystem criptati che ci sono già invece di inventartene uno nuovo di sana pianta (per la criptazione puoi pure usare i moduli del kernel, AES è solo un metodo di criptare).

Altrimenti che vantaggio ci sarebbe ad usare software open source?  :Wink: 

----------

## GoraNz

bhe certo di sicuro per scalare una montagna non inizio dalla cima per intenderci xD vorrei prima studiarmi i meccanismi magari ecco come dicevi tu con dei software open source, modificando kernel gia esistenti e poi come arrivo finale, creare qualcosa da 0 che sia solo ed esclusivamente opera mia. per curiosità potresti citarmi qualcuno di questi filesystem gia criptati o qualche software open source per iniziare da li il mio percorso?

----------

## djinnZ

```
eix crypt
```

personalmente uso truecrypt in quanto obbligato per legge all'uso di quell'altro sistema operativo;

In ogni caso ti conviene iniziare fare prove in virtualizzazione oppure da qualcosa che vada con fuse (anche se per ovvi motivi ti scordi di usarlo sulla root)  come ti ha consigliato peach, con un modulo del kernel il testing è molto più difficile (se ti si accappotta un processo in user space in genere basta terminarlo, in kernel space puoi solo riavviare, sempre in genere).

Ovviamente se il tuo problema è arrivare ad una ragionevole assoluta certezza che non si possa mettere le mani sul contento della tua macchina devi risolvere in hardware innanzitutto.

Se googoli un poco troverai degli interessanti HD con esplosivo a bordo ed innesco a GPS (i prezzi sono simili a quelli di un disco scsi ad alta velocità, quindi non inarrivabili ma neanche "poplari"), oppure case antifurto ed eprom/ram-disk (soluzione più economica ed interessante, la proposi per il server di autistici quando per un dispositivo balordo, abuso di potere di qualche plotto incompetente e lecchinaggio nonchè scarsissima serietà del provider mi ritrovai di fatto anche io sotto intercettazione, cosa che mi ha irritato alquanto, non foss'altro che per lo sperpero inutile di denaro pubblico).

----------

## GoraNz

cavolo non sapevo dell'esistenza di hd del genere  :Shocked:  comunque proverò per la via piu economica in assoluto e cioè quella di creare qualcosa di mio iniziando come mi avete suggerito voi. vi ringrazio del vostro aiuto siete sempre utilissimi  :Laughing: 

----------

## GoraNz

girando per il forum e cercando qua e la sul crypt mi hanno colpito dei post come questo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-194340-highlight-criptare.html (datato ma cmq attuale) che spiegano come crittare partizioni e immettere una chiave in una pennetta usb, un disco floppy o qualsiasi altra periferica. purtroppo però da quello che ho letto il caro e buon vecchio metodo del liveCD che "vede tutto" esiste e persiste sempre e comunque. ora ipotizzando che invece di creare un'altro schema di formattazione e un'altro filesystem, creassimo un'altro algoritmo di crittazione e crittassimo tutto il sistema e tutte le sue partizioni mettendo l'algoritmo di decriptazione in una pennetta usb con pass supplementare (magari con uno script che al 3 tentativo sbagliato di digitare la pass imposti un'altra pass predefinita..sto esagerando forse  :Rolling Eyes:  )..è possibile far si che volente o nolente per montare qualsiasi partizione dell'hd ci voglia questa chiavetta usb/qualsiasi periferica esterna? in modo che se l'hard disk dovesse essere analizzato magari con delle attrezzature speciali, nessun analista potrebbe risalire al metodo di criptazione poichè è unico e creato da me e se tentasse di accedere o formattare o comunque cercare di vedere quali e quante partizioni ci siano dentro, non vedrebbe nulla e risulterebbe magari uno: spazio disponibile 0% spazio usato 0% spazio totale x%. 

il dubbio che mi assale è il seguente: piu semplice un file system ex-novo o un algoritmo di criptazione? e ancora: quale è piu sicuro tra i due? 

di sicuro sto parlando di un'ipotesi molto complessa, dove entrano in gioco molte variabili oltre la criptazione, ma è un discorso che mi affascina e vorrei avere dei riscontri con voi. che cosa ne pensate?

----------

## Peach

come viene fuori nell'articolo che hai linkato è chiaro che se la partizione è già montata/decriptata, se qualcuno viene in possesso del tuo pc acceso senza nessun blocco tastiera può fare quello che vuole, non parliamo se riescono ad intercettare il tuo traffico in chiaro o ancora peggio usare un keylogger.

il fatto è che cmq la partizione criptata/file system oscuro, serve solamente per prevenire accessi "a freddo".

Non è vero, come si capisce dal link, che se uno avvia con un livecd e se la chiave privata risiede su un dispositivo esterno, senza quest'ultimo c'è ben poco da fare, anche sapendo qual'è il percorso da cui si aspetta la chiave d'accesso.

Sempre perché è bello complicarci la vita e sperare di non avere un vuoto di memoria, si può sempre criptare la chiavetta stessa con con una passphrase, quindi doppio lucchetto: il disco e la chiavetta.

----------

## GoraNz

si ok ma comunque sia criptare tutto in AES per esempio per quanto può essere un sistema di criptazione abbastanza complesso e "sicuro" (anche se la completa sicurezza non esiste  :Rolling Eyes:  ) è comunque qualcosa del quale tu per esempio che sei un analista puoi reperire ovunque l'open source e sviluppare da te un algoritmo "universale" per così dire, di decriptazione..o sbaglio? mentre se avessi un sistema di criptazione creato da me oppure uno esistente modificato per le mie esigenze, il tuo lavoro sarebbe piu difficile giusto? ora ecco qui i miei dubbi che vengono a galla: piu semplice algoritmo ex-novo o file system ex-novo (sempre con relativa chiavetta o passphrase al boot)?

 *Quote:*   

> come viene fuori nell'articolo che hai linkato è chiaro che se la partizione è già montata/decriptata, se qualcuno viene in possesso del tuo pc acceso senza nessun blocco tastiera può fare quello che vuole, non parliamo se riescono ad intercettare il tuo traffico in chiaro o ancora peggio usare un keylogger. 

 

su questo hai perfettamente ragione. ma io mi voglio limitare a creare una sicurezza al boot in modo che per qualsiasi cosa stacco la corrente e addio..è normale però che con un meccanismo di criptazione brevettato il lavoro di un qualsiasi analista durerebbe 1 mese, 2 massimo se sono stato bravo  :Wink:  ma comunque scoprirebbero cosa c'è all'interno.

è normale.. appena la macchina è online basta uno che ci sa fare ti entra dentro mentre la macchina è accesa ed il gioco è fatto. ma quello penso sia un'altro capitolo della sicurezza che può essere risolto con firewall, noping ecc.. ma è un'altro tipo di discorso XD

 *Quote:*   

> Non è vero, come si capisce dal link, che se uno avvia con un livecd e se la chiave privata risiede su un dispositivo esterno, senza quest'ultimo c'è ben poco da fare, anche sapendo qual'è il percorso da cui si aspetta la chiave d'accesso. 

 

ah non l'avevo capito questo perchè nei primi post l'autore insiste su questa cosa del livecd..mi sembrava strano ma non sono un guru in questo campo xD

per quanto riguarda la crittazione della chiavetta stessa quello è una sicurezza in piu che va usata per complicare la vita a questi ipotetici analisti ed è una giusta osservazione secondo me  :Wink: 

EDIT: un'altra domanda mi affligge xD: chiavetta crittata con file dentro sensibili o partizione crittata con accesso solo con chiavetta? per rispondermi avevo fatto un discorso di uso: chiavetta crittata con file per portarti in giro tutto e se te lo perdi non fa nulla; partizione crittata con chiavetta per file anche grandi e per interi sistemi operativi crittati..però ne ho solo una di chiavetta magari ne compro un'altra  :Wink:  che ne pensi? con due chiavette avrei ciò che mi serve sempre e comunque in tasca e un sistema crittato a casa con chiavetta che mi garantisce una sicurezza piu o meno alta. buona idea? 

P.P.S: ho un portatile ora dove ho gentoo diciamo che il pc fisso ancora non l'ho adibito a gentoo..però vorrei far si che il mio portatile diventi una fortezza e volevo attivare questi sistemi di criptaggio. datosi che il mio notebook è dotato di un letto di sd card, è possibile usare al posto della pennetta una card sd? credo sia una domanda banale ma sono le 5.40 non ci sto capendo molto e spero di non infastidire nessuno con questa richiesta  :Embarassed:  buonanotte

----------

## mambro

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> si ok ma comunque sia criptare tutto in AES per esempio per quanto può essere un sistema di criptazione abbastanza complesso e "sicuro" (anche se la completa sicurezza non esiste  ) è comunque qualcosa del quale tu per esempio che sei un analista puoi reperire ovunque l'open source e sviluppare da te un algoritmo "universale" per così dire, di decriptazione..o sbaglio? mentre se avessi un sistema di criptazione creato da me oppure uno esistente modificato per le mie esigenze, il tuo lavoro sarebbe piu difficile giusto? ora ecco qui i miei dubbi che vengono a galla: piu semplice algoritmo ex-novo o file system ex-novo (sempre con relativa chiavetta o passphrase al boot)?

 

Come è già stato detto ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerckhoffs'_principle) la sicurezza di un moderno algoritmo di crittografia non dipende dalla conoscenza o meno dell'algoritmo. Con chiavi sufficientemente lunghe è praticamente impossibile (per questioni matematiche) decriptare in tempi utili il contenuto cifrato. Non esiste un algoritmo universale di decritptazione, serve la chiave.

----------

## Peach

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> si ok ma comunque sia criptare tutto in AES per esempio per quanto può essere un sistema di criptazione abbastanza complesso e "sicuro" (anche se la completa sicurezza non esiste  ) è comunque qualcosa del quale tu per esempio che sei un analista puoi reperire ovunque l'open source e sviluppare da te un algoritmo "universale" per così dire, di decriptazione..o sbaglio? mentre se avessi un sistema di criptazione creato da me oppure uno esistente modificato per le mie esigenze, il tuo lavoro sarebbe piu difficile giusto? ora ecco qui i miei dubbi che vengono a galla: piu semplice algoritmo ex-novo o file system ex-novo (sempre con relativa chiavetta o passphrase al boot)?

 

ecco qui è dove la teoria fa il suo gioco.

direi che una bella letta di un corso di crittologia potrebbe aiutare sicuramente. Conoscendo l'inglese la sezione riguardante i cifrari su wikipedia è abbastanza esaustiva (purtroppo non ci sono articoli al livello in italiano).

Giusto per capirci introduciamo alcuni termini

La funzione di cifratura: C: msg -> critto

C(m) = c è il crittogramma

La funzione di decifrazione: D: critto -> msg

D(c) = m è il messaggio originale in chiaro

Matematicamente D è l'inversa di C, ovvero:

  D(C(m)) = m

Se D(C(m))=C(D(m))=m, allora commutativa.

Detto questo, ci sono due famiglie principali di C e D:

cifrari per uso ristretto, ove la sicurezza si basa sul fatto che C e D sono tenute nascoste e non è previsto l'uso di una chiave segreta (vedi post precedente di mambro)

cifrari per uso generale, ove C e D sono note a tutti e l'utilizzo si basa su una chiave segreta nota solamente alle parti interessate (in una comunicazione, mittente e destinatario).

Nel secondo caso esistono 

cifrari simmetrici o a chiave segreta (AES, IDEA, etc..)  in questi il ruolo di C e D sono interscambiabili e cifratura e decifrazione sono possibili solo conoscendo la chiave k

cifrari asimmetrici o a chiave pubblica (RSA...) viene rotto il legame tra C e D e la chiave K viene spezzata in Kpriv e Kpubb. Si basa sul principio che chiunque sappia come cifrare, non deve sapere come decifrare. Le funzioni C e D vengono sviluppate sull'idea delle funzioni one-way con trapdoor: funzioni facili da calcolare ma difficili da invertire, ad esempio se p e q sono due numeri primi, è facile calcolare pq=n, ma dato n è difficile trovare p e q, mentre se conosciamo q ci si mette un attimo a fare n/q=p

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> EDIT: un'altra domanda mi affligge xD: chiavetta crittata con file dentro sensibili o partizione crittata con accesso solo con chiavetta? per rispondermi avevo fatto un discorso di uso: chiavetta crittata con file per portarti in giro tutto e se te lo perdi non fa nulla; partizione crittata con chiavetta per file anche grandi e per interi sistemi operativi crittati..però ne ho solo una di chiavetta magari ne compro un'altra  che ne pensi? con due chiavette avrei ciò che mi serve sempre e comunque in tasca e un sistema crittato a casa con chiavetta che mi garantisce una sicurezza piu o meno alta. buona idea?

 

penso che a questo punto non ti resta che provare. Piuttosto che usare una partizione fisica, per fare i tuoi esperimenti userei un file come device (creato con dd, nei vari articoli linkati fin'ora ci sono un tot di esempi su come farlo). Poi devi vedere te cosa t'è più comodo. Potresti avere la chiavetta criptata con dentro file piccoli che ti porti sempre dietro e che contiene anche la chiave K per montare la partizione/file criptato. Vedi te.

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> P.P.S: ho un portatile ora dove ho gentoo diciamo che il pc fisso ancora non l'ho adibito a gentoo..però vorrei far si che il mio portatile diventi una fortezza e volevo attivare questi sistemi di criptaggio. datosi che il mio notebook è dotato di un letto di sd card, è possibile usare al posto della pennetta una card sd? credo sia una domanda banale ma sono le 5.40 non ci sto capendo molto e spero di non infastidire nessuno con questa richiesta  buonanotte

 

Penso che non sia un problema: la chiavetta è nient'altro che un dispositivo formattato con un file system. l'importante è porteci accedere!

----------

## GoraNz

e per far si che la chiavetta diventi crittata per metterci all'interno i file e contemporaneamente abbia anche la chiave K per il mount delle partizioni bisogna fare due partizioni e abilitarle ad usi differenti natualmente..

comunque non ho capito bene che lavoro fa questo dd..ho letto anche il man e da quello che ho capito è un prog che crea delle device non reali e fisiche che possono essere montate e smontate e usate come partizioni e quant'altro..ma non so se ho sbagliato a capire in inglese  :Sad:  che potete dirmi?

EDIT: comunque il mio scopo e crittare tutte le partizione in AES ma ho dei dubbi: farlo dopo l'installazione non può provocare nessun tipo di danno ai dati contenuti nel disco? che so file corrotti o cose del genere? credo sia bene farsi una doppia copia della chiave inserita nella pennetta è cosa buona e giusta  :Rolling Eyes:  ?

@mambro: parli di grandezza/lunghezza della chiave crittata o passphrase..ma come passphrase intendi proprio una vera e propria password lunga troppo da essere decriptabile in poco tempo, oppure ti riferisci anche alla pennetta con l'algoritmo di decriptazione all'interno? anche li entra in gioco la grandezza della "passphrase" o quella dell'algoritmo? scusa se ti faccio queste domande ma non mi era chiaro molto il limite di un'analista in genere nel decriptaggio  :Wink: 

e qui poi riesce fuori sempre il discorso del livello di sicurezza: piu sicura la chiavetta o la passphrase? 

P.S.:ragazzi scusate se alcune domande possono essere scontate e stupido e anche ripetitive a volte ma sono proprio sprovvisto di conoscenze in questo campo e trovare persone in gamba come voi non è semplice per questo se ci riesco cerco di carpire piu informazioni possibili  :Smile:   grazie di tutto comunqueLast edited by GoraNz on Mon Sep 08, 2008 11:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> e per far si che la chiavetta diventi crittata per metterci all'interno i file e contemporaneamente abbia anche la chiave K per il mount delle partizioni bisogna fare due partizioni e abilitarle ad usi differenti natualmente..

 

non necessariamente. di nuovo: la teoria aiuta. la pratica pure.

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> comunque non ho capito bene che lavoro fa questo dd..ho letto anche il man e da quello che ho capito è un prog che crea delle device non reali e fisiche che possono essere montate e smontate e usate come partizioni e quant'altro..ma non so se ho sbagliato a capire in inglese  che potete dirmi?

 

qui -imho- c'è un discorso di base che forse ti sfugge: in linux tutto è un file.

per questo ti consiglio la lettura degli appunti di informatica libera oppure in alternativa (visto che a me non lo apre ora quel link) di quest'altra semplice guida. Spero possa andare bene. Se poi fai una ricerca trovi tutta la documentazione che vuoi in italiano.

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> EDIT: comunque il mio scopo e crittare tutte le partizione in AES ma ho dei dubbi: farlo dopo l'installazione non può provocare nessun tipo di danno ai dati contenuti nel disco? che so file corrotti o cose del genere? credo sia bene farsi una doppia copia della chiave inserita nella pennetta è cosa buona e giusta  ?

 

come detto prima: perché non inizi provando a crittare un file-partizione? magari questo ti aiuta a prendere confidenza non solo con linux ma anche con gli stumenti di crittazione e decriptazione

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> @mimmo: parli di grandezza/lunghezza della chiave crittata o passphrase..ma come passphrase intendi proprio una vera e propria password lunga troppo da essere decriptabile in poco tempo, oppure ti riferisci anche alla pennetta con l'algoritmo di decriptazione all'interno? anche li entra in gioco la grandezza della "passphrase" o quella dell'algoritmo? scusa se ti faccio queste domande ma non mi era chiaro molto il limite di un'analista in genere nel decriptaggio 

 

chi è mimmo?

ci risiamo, qui ti servirebbe approfondire per conto tuo il discorso di crittanalisi, come già detto in precedenza. La robustezza di un algoritmo di crittazione è data da diversi fattori. In altre parole: hai idea di come si fa ad attaccare un crittogramma?

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> e qui poi riesce fuori sempre il discorso del livello di sicurezza: piu sicura la chiavetta o la passphrase? 

 

vedi sopra.

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> P.S.:ragazzi scusate se alcune domande possono essere scontate e stupido e anche ripetitive a volte ma sono proprio sprovvisto di conoscenze in questo campo e trovare persone in gamba come voi non è semplice per questo se ci riesco cerco di carpire piu informazioni possibili   grazie di tutto comunque

 

si basta che non diventi un molle tentativo per non arrivare ad aprire una guida o fare una ricerca che sia una. internet è sufficientemente vasto da poterti fornire abbastanza risposte per domande di questo genere, soprattutto dopo le premesse fatte nei post precedenti.

non predenrtela, ti sto solo incitando ad aprire google e scriverci dentro. Penso che di spunti per iniziare ad avere qualche base te ne sono stati forniti a sufficienza. Se poi ti trovi ad un certo punto che le nozioni apprese ti hanno incasinato e ti trovi in un vicolo cieco, non hai che da chiedere qui.

ciao

----------

## GoraNz

scusa ho sbagliato nick era per mambro  :Embarassed:  comunque mi scuso per le domande idiote e vi ringrazio tutti per gli spunti offerti inizierò a proseguire sulle mie gambe  :Wink:   vi ringrazio ancora per l'aiuto. 

ciao a tutti

----------

